# hemorrhoids



## Milzy (18 Jan 2018)

What causes hemorrhoids??
I can’t train for the Fred Whitton now.
What is a great treatment?? 
One big external pile is making my life hell.


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2018)

Fortunately I've never suffered, but I understand the Nurembergs are hell. You tried that Preparation H stuff?


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jan 2018)

Chemist for a steroid cream.
Sometimes a warm bath and push it back inside..depending on wether it' a prolapse type or just outside.

I had one the other year that I decided to call Bert..

No real reason for them they often just occure. Women often get them after child birth from straining as can constipation..but often they just appear.

See your it GP if the cream and bath have no joy.
Avoid looking at grapes


----------



## Milzy (18 Jan 2018)

It’s hard and just external.


----------



## Globalti (18 Jan 2018)

An annoying symptom of growing older. Mine started to appear when I was about 55, luckily at the moment they are not painful or bleeding but there are a couple of small hard external ones about the size of match heads, which annoy me when I wash in the shower. I showed them to my GP and he had a fumble around, which rather hurt, and told me mine were nothing compared with what some people suffer. So I don't think there's anything that can be done. Also luckily they don't make cycling painful. I use a Charge Knife saddle, which despite the off-putting name is very comfortable indeed.


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2018)

Milzy said:


> What causes hemorrhoids??
> I can’t train for the Fred Whitton now.
> What is a great treatment??
> One big external pile is making my life hell.


Scratching your ‘aris 

Maybe see GP if ‘making life hell’


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jan 2018)

Cream it is then Anusol with steroid.
It' the best thing for relief


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2018)

I read that as "Autosol".


----------



## screenman (18 Jan 2018)

I had them at 18 right through until I was 34, a few times I was booked in for an op and then cancelled due to work commitments. Then on one stupidly painful day I slapped some Drapolene on them, I use this daily and it is 28 years since I had a problem. I have given this idea to many sufferers and all have had good results. Yes I did use to drive around sitting on a rubber ring, walking odd and telling people that my back was painful, my wife not being one to keep a secret took great joy in telling my mates what the real problem was. 

I found Anusol and the suchlike extremely smelly and extremely useless.


----------



## roadrash (18 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> I read that as "Autosol".



At least they would be shiny..


----------



## Crackle (18 Jan 2018)

Bert!!


----------



## Milzy (18 Jan 2018)

screenman said:


> I had them at 18 right through until I was 34, a few times I was booked in for an op and then cancelled due to work commitments. Then on one stupidly painful day I slapped some Drapolene on them, I use this daily and it is 28 years since I had a problem. I have given this idea to many sufferers and all have had good results. Yes I did use to drive around sitting on a rubber ring, walking odd and telling people that my back was painful, my wife not being one to keep a secret took great joy in telling my mates what the real problem was.
> 
> I found Anusol and the suchlike extremely smelly and extremely useless.



I’m buying some 

https://www.naturesbest.co.uk/pharm...2rafzIaorP182-f_zY3szmQS_9JX_b1xoChzwQAvD_BwE

Is it possible it could just go away in a week or so by its self??


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jan 2018)

Crackle said:


> Bert!!



Now don't laugh..
My wife on seeing Bert laughed uncontrollably for a very long time!!

I got her to take pic of dear old Bert so I might join in the hilariously funny event..

I'm sorry to say , when I saw Bert i felt anything but joyous , in fact I felt fookin depressed 

I was lucky in that he moved out after a week and seems happy in his new home , I hope he stays there.


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Jan 2018)

What a pain in the arse. Fortunately never had them someone I know had theirs banded and it worked, I never did ask the burning question of "do they just fall off"


----------



## Milzy (18 Jan 2018)

Well now they’ve started to bleed.


----------



## screenman (18 Jan 2018)

Milzy said:


> Well now they’ve started to bleed.



Mine used to do that often, Rocky's advice is very good also. My solution worked for me and has for others I know, but safety first is a great idea, my doctors never could figure out why Drapolene worked for me, but they did admit it was certainly not doing any harm.


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2018)

How long before this turns into another pun thread?


----------



## roadrash (18 Jan 2018)

you can find all the info required in the entitled ... all you need to know about piles ...by emma roid


----------



## stephec (18 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> How long before this turns into another pun thread?


Now now, stop dangling that in front of us.


----------



## roadrash (18 Jan 2018)




----------



## postman (18 Jan 2018)

Get to the GP.I had itching 15-20 years ago,drove me mad,woke my self up scratting.Off to the docs he sent me to Harrogate Hospital.Great bloke there,said they we massive and we allowing fluid to escape ,so causing itching.Rubber banded them and they went away.Get to the docs as soon as possible.Don't worry about nurses they have seen everything shapes and sizes.Anyway you lay on your side facing away from the team.Get gone.


----------



## Rooster1 (18 Jan 2018)

I may know someone who had them. Apply the right cream daily and they will go. Will take a few weeks at least.


----------



## screenman (18 Jan 2018)

postman said:


> Get to the GP.I had itching 15-20 years ago,drove me mad,woke my self up scratting.Off to the docs he sent me to Harrogate Hospital.Great bloke there,said they we massive and we allowing fluid to escape ,so causing itching.Rubber banded them and they went away.Get to the docs as soon as possible.Don't worry about nurses they have seen everything shapes and sizes.Anyway you lay on your side facing away from the team.Get gone.



You were getting along fine then until you used the word "team"


----------



## Hugh Manatee (18 Jan 2018)

Diet as well. A bowl of All Bran each morning keeps things, shall we say, moving. As a younger man I was thus afflicted. I had a treatment once, not surgery but some sort of injection where half hour after the treatment, I lost control of my legs!
Thankfully, and touch wood, the have been a long time gone. A veggie diet may have helped me but you cannot be sure.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Jan 2018)

Milzy said:


> Well now they’ve started to bleed.


Is this a man thing? Making your life hell, and now bleeding. What to do? What to do? I know, ask the internet!

Whatever condition ticks those two boxes, go see your GP

Then maybe come back here to discuss home and OTC remedies, but get a doctor to look at it first.

(Partial TMN to @vickster)


----------



## jefmcg (18 Jan 2018)

[QUOTE 5120372, member: 9609"]The latest advice is to consult the internet first
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...mends-dr-google-first-time-bid-ease-pressure/
so asking on a forum seems to be the first port of call[/QUOTE]
They don't mean asking random strangers for medical advice, they mean checking sites like this
*When to seek medical advice*
_See your GP if you have persistent or severe symptoms of haemorrhoids. You should always get any rectal bleeding checked so your doctor can rule out more potentially serious causes._

which is what I said. The description of the OP is severe and he's bleeding, which is when I said it was time talk to a doctor. I bet the RCGPs agrees with me.


----------



## Maenchi (18 Jan 2018)

A friend of mine had their haemorrhoids sorted by an operation at the hospital, they had to sit on a rubber ring for a while after, but the problem was sorted permanently ..


----------



## Milzy (18 Jan 2018)

After the online research mine is nowhere near as bad as Some of the horrific sights I’ve seen. I always eat branny foods plus fruit and veg. More water will probably help.


----------



## PK99 (18 Jan 2018)

[QUOTE 5120372, member: 9609"]The latest advice is to consult the internet first
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...mends-dr-google-first-time-bid-ease-pressure/
so asking on a forum seems to be the first port of call

it does sort of contradict the message from 2 months earlier though
https://inews.co.uk/news/uk/doctors-gps-dr-google-patient-list/

personally I think wiseing up from the internet before taking any expert advice is a worthwhile move, having some knowledge on a subject helps in asking the right questions.[/QUOTE]

There is a huge difference between googling symptoms and looking at NHS choices - very loose reporting/headlining by the Telegraph.


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2018)

Dr Google is featuring in a programme on ITV at 7.30!

And for @Milzy 

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/piles-haemorrhoids/


----------



## PK99 (18 Jan 2018)

[QUOTE 5120480, member: 9609"]I was first made aware of the 'three steps' suggestion from BBC news at xmas, and it was very much 'google it' with a proviso of 'reputable source' - I was very surprised by the suggestion too.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-42511553

Personally I think it would be very unwise to take any advice off the internet as gospel, esp medical advice. Medical issues can be highly complex and getting clinical advice from experts with years of experience is an absolute must, even NHS choices is no substitute from speaking to a doctor.. But for me, I would like to learn as much as I could before my appointment so as to make the most out of my consolation, I see no harm in listening to other peoples experiences as long as you take it with a pinch of salt.[/QUOTE]

I've had a chest problem that has refused to resolve since mid-September - multiple antibiotics and a range of tests including CT scan. The medics were stumped but has recently been much relieved by anti-inflammatories. 

Googling my symptoms (persistent cough, 8kg weight loss in 6 weeks, zero appetite, drenching night sweats, shivering chills, fever, fatigue, shortness of breath on minimal exercise) could easily have led me to panic over TB, lung cancer or mesothelioma - all consistent with my pattern of symptoms as informed by the internet. I asked my main consultant the direct question "Cancer?" - and was given a sound explanation why the pattern and ordering of the symptoms combined with the host of blood and other test results said 95% no, and infection/inflammation were far more likely.

I'm a highly educated scientist and pretty rational about such things and seeking evidence before conclusions, but could easily see how someone else could have been driven to wild panic by the possibilities revealed by Google.


----------



## Milzy (18 Jan 2018)

vickster said:


> Dr Google is featuring in a programme on ITV at 7.30!
> 
> And for @Milzy
> 
> https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/piles-haemorrhoids/


Hi it’s gone jet black so thrombosed external hemorrhoid. Yep blood clot. Hope it reabsorbes.


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2018)

Milzy said:


> Hi it’s gone jet black so thrombosed external hemorrhoid. Yep blood clot. Hope it reabsorbes.


When do you see the GP?


----------



## Milzy (18 Jan 2018)

vickster said:


> When do you see the GP?


I’ll have to phone tomorrow but I’m self employed now and have clients to look after.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Jan 2018)

Milzy said:


> I’ll have to phone tomorrow but I’m self employed now and have clients to look after.


There are also NHS walk in centres, which might have hours that suit you better, or dial 111 - though I suspect when you say "blood" and "pain" they will just tell you to see a doctor.


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2018)

GP surgeries of any size generally have early morning or evening appointments

I'm sure your clients will understand if you have to take an hour out

You could talk to a pharmacist in the first instance of course too. Supermarkets have long pharmacy opening hours


----------



## Slick (18 Jan 2018)

PK99 said:


> I've had a chest problem that has refused to resolve since mid-September - multiple antibiotics and a range of tests including CT scan. The medics were stumped but has recently been much relieved by anti-inflammatories.
> 
> Googling my symptoms (persistent cough, 8kg weight loss in 6 weeks, zero appetite, drenching night sweats, shivering chills, fever, fatigue, shortness of breath on minimal exercise) could easily have led me to panic over TB, lung cancer or mesothelioma - all consistent with my pattern of symptoms as informed by the internet. I asked my main consultant the direct question "Cancer?" - and was given a sound explanation why the pattern and ordering of the symptoms combined with the host of blood and other test results said 95% no, and infection/inflammation were far more likely.
> 
> I'm a highly educated scientist and pretty rational about such things and seeking evidence before conclusions, but could easily see how someone else could have been driven to wild panic by the possibilities revealed by Google.


I had a similar experience but without the scientific background or the education. To be honest, I didn't need Google to put me in a bit of a panic.


----------



## Randomnerd (18 Jan 2018)

You won’t be much good to your clients weeping blood from your anus. Get a GP appointment and look after yourself first.
As an aside, you remind me of a boy I knew at school. He was “that lad” who was brilliant at everything. Excelled in his studies. Played guitar like Hendrix. Cool. Handsome. First to get a girlfriend. A beautiful girlfriend. Fantastically fast rugby winger, the pick of the crop; played for the County. And at cricket too. Even his hair was cool.
Went off to study medicine, probably while playing Electric Ladyland up the wing with his four beautiful children under one incredibly muscled arm.
He is now The Man To Go To if you have piles, Northern piles. Mister proctology. A client who’s a consultant at his hospital tells me his piles knowledge - and all the other anal info he’s retained - has made him a very dull chap.
Is the moral that being really brilliant doesn’t get you far? I don’t know, and it doesn’t help _you,_ but hey! at least I didn’t hijack the thread with bum puns


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Jan 2018)

I am still reeling from the thought of Posties team coming at him from behind with Postie giving a grimacing stare at the wall but its ok he cannot see them! Screenman carefully applying a magic potion for Nappy Rash!

I even Googled it, and the second result was CC when I clicked on it, it was like a the twilight Zone https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/piles.190908/

GWS @Milzy and get in the GP soon if I were you, and avoid Google images.


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Jan 2018)

I won't be back, not got much of this mind bleach left...


----------



## johnnyb47 (18 Jan 2018)

Hi. 
I suffered badly from piles a few years back. They were bleeding that bad I was running to loo every hour to find i was just passing blood. Sorry to sound to graphic but they can really have an impact on your life if left untreated. The more I was running to the loo the worse I was making them. The only way I could ease the symptoms was to eat plenty of easily digestible foods and drink lots of lactulose to soften my stools when passing them. Eventually everything settled back down again.
On a lighter note, my ex had read in some magazine that an ice cube should be placed on external piles to shrink them. There was no way on this planet I was going to do this but all night long, she went on and on and on for me to try it. In the end, to just get some peace and quiet I tried it. An ice cube between your cheeks resting on the said pile!!.
Please don't try this ,as when I did ,I almost stuck to the ceiling with pain. 
She found it it funny though whilst I was screaming in agony:-) :-)


----------



## Milzy (19 Jan 2018)

johnnyb47 said:


> Hi.
> I suffered badly from piles a few years back. They were bleeding that bad I was running to loo every hour to find i was just passing blood. Sorry to sound to graphic but they can really have an impact on your life if left untreated. The more I was running to the loo the worse I was making them. The only way I could ease the symptoms was to eat plenty of easily digestible foods and drink lots of lactulose to soften my stools when passing them. Eventually everything settled back down again.
> On a lighter note, my ex had read in some magazine that an ice cube should be placed on external piles to shrink them. There was no way on this planet I was going to do this but all night long, she went on and on and on for me to try it. In the end, to just get some peace and quiet I tried it. An ice cube between your cheeks resting on the said pile!!.
> Please don't try this ,as when I did ,I almost stuck to the ceiling with pain.
> She found it it funny though whilst I was screaming in agony:-) :-)


I still may try, I’ve got a high pain threshold. I’m like the cowboy from Inner space.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jan 2018)

A consultant once told me that about 80% of the population would admit to suffering from piles and that most of the other 20% were liars. A GP with experience also told me that the first visit to the loo after surgery was like passing a red hot cannonball wrapped in barbed wire. I had surgery in the mid 1980’s and can confirm that she was correct in her description. Not like some medics who say “ just a little scratch” when what they really mean is “ this is going to really hurt “. I did contemplate a recumbent for a while but eventually things settled down and I could use a normal saddle again.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Jan 2018)

woodenspoons said:


> You won’t be much good to your clients weeping blood from your anus. Get a GP appointment and look after yourself first.
> As an aside, you remind me of a boy I knew at school. He was “that lad” who was brilliant at everything. Excelled in his studies. Played guitar like Hendrix. Cool. Handsome. First to get a girlfriend. A beautiful girlfriend. Fantastically fast rugby winger, the pick of the crop; played for the County. And at cricket too. Even his hair was cool.
> Went off to study medicine, probably while playing Electric Ladyland up the wing with his four beautiful children under one incredibly muscled arm.
> He is now The Man To Go To if you have piles, Northern piles. Mister proctology. A client who’s a consultant at his hospital tells me his piles knowledge - and all the other anal info he’s retained - has made him a very dull chap.
> Is the moral that being really brilliant doesn’t get you far? I don’t know, and it doesn’t help _you,_ but hey! at least I didn’t hijack the thread with bum puns



I think I have seen the sign for his clinic !

Whenever I have been troubled with Chalfonts, as they are called in my family, a switch to All-Bran for breakfast a couple of weeks has been beneficial. Since upping my cycling things have stayed firmly "indoors" which is where they belong.

Bon courage a tous !


----------



## Milzy (19 Jan 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> I think I have seen the sign for his clinic !
> 
> Whenever I have been troubled with Chalfonts, as they are called in my family, a switch to All-Bran for breakfast a couple of weeks has been beneficial. Since upping my cycling things have stayed firmly "indoors" which is where they belong.
> 
> ...


What upsets me is I always have all bran and fruit/veg but this still happened. In fact I haven’t had a hard poop since 1998. I never strain etc. I’m putting it down to cold weather cycling.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Jan 2018)

Milzy said:


> What upsets me is I always have all bran and fruit/veg but this still happened. In fact I haven’t had a hard poop since 1998. I never strain etc. I’m putting it down to cold weather cycling.



It is said that cold surfaces can make this happen, certainly. I hope you feel better soon. I've always found the cream effective anaesthetic.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (20 Jan 2018)

A few doses of 600mg ibuprofen should help with shrinkage. Take with food


----------



## byegad (20 Jan 2018)

The old farmer's can literally be a PITA. Having suffered occasionally I can attest to the fact that a recumbent certainly puts less pressure on them.


----------



## night cycler (20 Jan 2018)

*Milzy,* please take decisive action to address the issue.

A hemorrhoid is basically a stretched vein. In the majority of cases caused by straining when having a BM.

You probably caused the damage pre 1998. It can seem like they are gone when there are no problems for years.

I originally had piles around 18 years of age. Bad diet/lifestyle choices-BM straining. They would come & go over the next 30 odd years, very slowing getting gradually worse with the passing of time.

These days I have a very healthy diet & lifestyle but the damage was done.

On the 1st Nov 2017 the thrombosed pile I had caused me the most severe pain I have ever endured in my entire life. I collapsed at the GP surgery. (I was immediately put on 8 tramadol per day taken with paracetamol)

11 weeks ago I had surgery to have them dealt with. There are about 4 types of treatment depending on severity. I needed the surgeon's scalpel.

If I could turn back the clock I wish I had dealt with them in 1979 with level 1 treatment. *I also wished I had drank much more water with every meal.*

Ice used on piles is very painful indeed. Much better to use very warm water in a Sitz bath for under a tenner. They fit in the toilet seat. Here is my review after using it.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/review/B006679MHS/RNBHKTIQS2AJI

If you have questions or there is anything at all, I will do whatever I can to help. I don't want anyone to go through what I did.


----------



## Milzy (20 Jan 2018)

night cycler said:


> *Milzy,* please take decisive action to address the issue.
> 
> A hemorrhoid is basically a stretched vein. In the majority of cases caused by straining when having a BM.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I’ve never strained with BM ever. The pain has eased off now since having 3 warm baths a day and bleeding has gone to very minimal. Hopefully things will keep getting better. The postman is bringing some a$$ cream today. I won’t get on the bike for a while. I can manage running.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jan 2018)

Annoyingly, sometimes soft stools can make them inflamed too.

I had mine checked but doc said they were nothing serious as they were not bleeding, and would just be annoying. I've had them since my teens too...

As there's no 'cure' except surgery the trick was to keep them cool and let them sort themselves out. Since then I found a cold pack (blue Gel) between the cheeks helps a great deal, with a bit of cotton between it and the piles. This seems to calm them down, and then they sort themselves out after a while. When I have to go out I found Hametum suppositories seem to be most effective at getting them calm. Dunno if they are available for you though...


----------



## Milzy (21 Jan 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Annoyingly, sometimes soft stools can make them inflamed too.
> 
> I had mine checked but doc said they were nothing serious as they were not bleeding, and would just be annoying. I've had them since my teens too...
> 
> As there's no 'cure' except surgery the trick was to keep them cool and let them sort themselves out. Since then I found a cold pack (blue Gel) between the cheeks helps a great deal, with a bit of cotton between it and the piles. This seems to calm them down, and then they sort themselves out after a while. When I have to go out I found Hametum suppositories seem to be most effective at getting them calm. Dunno if they are available for you though...


Thing is they’re not bad enough for surgery and I’m not putting things up my jacksie. I’m a giver not a taker.


----------



## vickster (21 Jan 2018)

Milzy said:


> Thing is they’re not bad enough for surgery and I’m not putting things up my jacksie. I’m a giver not a taker.


How do you know they aren't? Did a doctor / surgeon tell you that?

And seriously ref suppositories


----------



## Milzy (21 Jan 2018)

vickster said:


> How do you know they aren't? Did a doctor / surgeon tell you that?
> 
> And seriously ref suppositories


Im keeping a close eye on things. The warm salt baths are doing some good.


----------



## PK99 (21 Jan 2018)

Milzy said:


> Thing is they’re not bad enough for surgery and I’m not putting things up my jacksie. I’m a giver not a taker.




Yep, and interesting experience:







But the pain relief given is worth it!


----------



## vickster (21 Jan 2018)

Milzy said:


> Im keeping a close eye on things. The warm salt baths are doing some good.


You're either a contortionist, have a good mirror or a very understanding partner


----------



## Milzy (21 Jan 2018)

vickster said:


> You're either a contortionist, have a good mirror or a very understanding partner


I use the wife’s hair dressing mirror.


----------



## Leodis (13 Feb 2018)

And to think I only came on here for Fred Whitton advice, I now have a docs appointment and finish work early on Friday


----------

